# Rubber track exevators



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Has anyone had a rubber track exevator, for a long period of time yet? I have a 1987 Kubota 12K? exevator, with metal tracks, which have been replaced once. Replacing the tracks on this machine is very expensive, because they can't be repined. I am wondering if anyone has had one of the big big bobcat or the new kubota exevators, and how it has performed with its rubber tracks.

Or basicly how do rubber tracks perform and last, on exevaors of this size?

Geoff


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

My Cat 313bsr had rubber on it but we got a cut in it and the cables on the inside rusted and the track broke.It was $7000 to replace one so we opted to replace with steel.We really like the steel almost made a new machine out of it,but we now can't just unload anywhere we want.It seems to have been worth it for the added performance, but for you with all the utility work I would think the rubber would be a must.I rent IHI mini excavators all the time and the track on them have never stopped me from going where I wanted to.Geoff have you ever seen the tracks on a Kobelco Blade Runner, they are steel but the edges are turned up to keep them from dragging to much while using the dozer option.I think the have some future potential.


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

We have a Bobcat 334 Excavator with the rubber tracks. We have had it for a year and a half now, and no problems. The tracks have not worn to bad either.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*BOTH*

We have bobcat mini's with both rubber and metal tracks. I like the metal tracks a little better in the soft soils and working on a messy rough jobsite, but I always go with the rubber tracked mini when I have to do work on a lawn or someone where there can be no more than minimal damage to turf or pavement.

Never got stuck with either, so I guess it depends what your using it for. If its just going to be on turf and pavement, go with the rubber ( but be careful and try not to slice up the tracks to bad) If its going to be dedicated to dirt work, than go with the steel tracks.

Good Luck!


----------

